# Jewels Baby ist da ! Zum ersten Mal Mama



## Mandalorianer (13 Juli 2011)

*Jewels Baby ist da ! Zum ersten Mal Mama ​*

*Es ist die Woche der Baby-News!* Nach Beckham-Tochter Harper Seven, Kate Hudsons (32) noch namenlosem Sohn und Narumols (46) kleiner Jorafina, ist jetzt auch das Baby der Sängerin Jewel (37) zur Welt gekommen.

Dem People Magazine zufolge sind Jewel und ihr Ehemann Ty Murray (41) seit Montag stolze Eltern eines Sohnes. Der Kleine heißt Kase Towes und ist wohlauf. Überglücklich erklärt die frischgebackene Mama: „Ty und ich sind so dankbar, unseren kleinen Jungen in der Welt willkommen zu heißen. Wir sind überwältigt von Glücksgefühlen!“ Jewel, die vor allem in den Neunzigern große Hits landete und dafür zahlreiche Grammy-Nominierungen einstrich, entschied sich vor Kurzem eine neue Richtung einzuschlagen und macht jetzt Country-Musik. Mit ihrem Ty, einem professionellen Rodeo-Reiter, lebt sie seit 13 Jahren in einer glücklichen Beziehung. Seit 2008 sind die beiden verheiratet und freuen sich nun über ihr erstes gemeinsames Kind.


*Glückwunsch 
Gruss vom Gollum*


----------

